# New England Medical Center Police



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

I was doing a detail at New England Medical Center today, and I noticed the patch on what I thought was their Security guys shoulder. It said NEMC Police. Actually, was the same patch as the MBTA Police, just different letters.

Anyone know anything about these guys? Being a part-time hospital guy, just kinda wondering what else was out there. I didn't realize they were a police agency. Thorught it was all security. Particularly I'm looking at pay and how well the department is run. I saw a few guys that looked real squared away, and a few others that looked terrible. Hard to tell.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Pearl, (check your PM)

I work at the NEMC. Our department is a mix of the typical hospital security department and a police department. Of course we do the normal hospital BS such as unlocks, restraints, and escorts, however we are busy with narcotics, drunks, prostitution, the local nightclub crowds on the weekends, and all the other clientel in the China Town area. We make frequent arrests for Class A and B, and for breach of peace offenses (usually from the nightclubs). We have a new director who is also the Chief of the Stoneham Auxiliary Police Department. 

We have several FT suffolk County Sheriffs Deputies that work for us, and believe it or not 1 FT MSP Trooper who works per-diem for us. Our officers get their powers through a mix of SSPO's, and Suffolk County Deputies. The department is split Police/Security, and there is an upcoming shoulder patch change that will reflect the 2 distinct types of officers. 

I am the full time investigator and we also have a bike unit, and a cruiser for patrol/transport functions. You hit the nail right on the head when you said that there are some squared away guys, and some that look terrible. We have a mix of that also. But with new management, and better hiring practices, we are hoping to improve the image.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

To the Essex officer: In Boston, a lot of the big Medical Centers have Police in thier security deptartments due to the size of the area that they are responsible for. Mass General have the same set up as well as the Beth Isreal. This helps
keep Boston PD free from having to deal with problems and arrests from the Med Ctrs. The pay varies from $10-$15 according to my own research. I work as a supervisor at NEMC on a part time basis and feel that it is a good job for the person who is looking for hands on real life situations that requires a cool head and a good "think on your feet" approach. Call 617-636-7700 (dispatch) and speak to one of the Officers next time you are in the Med. Ctr. Be happy to talk to ya!!


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong, was NEMC part of Tufts? or is Tufts just located next door. I thought years ago, I notice Tufts medical center Police (I thought).


----------



## bumc215 (Dec 1, 2002)

same goes at boston medical center. bu police patrols the campus at times but its mostly the specials at the medical center doing the work. the pay is not bad either top rate about 18.50 an hr right know. busy place to work too.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes, it is Tufts-NEMC and the Tufts Police Patrol the Dental section. We assist eachother in times of need. Our new patches will have Tufts on them as well as NEMC. NEMC also owns the Tremont Street Garage across from the ROXY Nightclub which has several patrols via foot and cruiser.
Very busy campus. B.U.Med.Ctr. is also very busy with much of the same issues. Be safe!!


----------



## bumc215 (Dec 1, 2002)

yes very busy. thats what happens when u have 3 homeless shelters couple of methadone clinics and a whole lot of free care. med center is drug heaven.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2003)

Whats that song? Oh ya I remember now. DONT "BELIEVE THE HIPE". It's not what it seems to be, Trust me.

$18.50 an hour you'll never see that at NEMC.Unless you plan on dying there.

" A clear head and think on your feet atmosphere"? (Ya, when your allowed to do your job,with out your hands tied) what good is it if you dont have the backing of your admin? The modo for NEMC should be

"TREAD LIGHTLY" and you can continue to recieve a check.

It's nothing like MGH or Beth Isreal.Not to put down NEMC because there are alot of good guy's that work there. But it's definitly nothing like MGH or Beth Isreal or BUMC. NOTHING!

People maybe trying to change it but if you dont have the administration on board with your plans you might as well bang your head against the wall. You'll get better results( you may actually knock yourself out, which is more than you'll get from the adim at NEMC).

I dont mean to sound like I putting NEMC down, I really hope things do shape up over there because of the few good guys that are there,they deserve it.

However, I feel it is my obligation to let one know what they maybe in for. Now I'm not a church going person but one thing I do remember from CCD is "THE TRUTH WILL SET YOU FREE". And trust me, just be causious with NEMC. It's really not cracked up to be what it seems like, and that my friends is the truth.

I know this post is definitly going to piss someone off but hey, "It is what it is" and I cant sit idle and watch in good conscience someone being lulled into a false belief.

What I saying in a nutshell is, it needs some fine tuning.Now maybe with a new director of security things might turn around for them, he definitly has his work cut out for him and I wish him luck.

Sorry guy's just my


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hunter:
I'm glad that you put your two cents in and yes you are right about most of the things that are a problem with NEMC but most if not all of the jobs for specials have the same related issues with backing of the administration. You sound like you have worked there before due to the detailed info that you have so expressed. Did you work at NEMC and get fired???? Thats what it sounds like to me.
The job is what you make of it and if you are properly trained and certified to do your job right, and you do it right, the administration has no choice but to back you. As far as the "think on your feet" comment, it is the truth just as many "SPO" jobs are in the same game. Most of us are not armed with the tools we need so this requires us to think on our feet. I'm sure you are real busy there on the North Shore as a SPO. And one more thing, the pay that I stated in my comments is true at this time. $10-$15 per hour. It's too bad that you have to slight
others on a message forum instead of trying to put a good note on it. You are intitled to your opinion though not that it matters much to me.
Last but not least, tell me why NEMC is not the same as BU, BI or MA General? Hospital police and security is Hospital Police and Security and is just about the same in all the Hospital stated.
thanks for your insite or I mean two cents. I hope it was well spent!!!!
The "think on your feet guy"


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Well ROB, I understood your comment of "think on your feet" kind of job as pertaining just to NEMC, which I beg to differ but then again theres my opinon which doesnt much matter to me if like it or not.

My point was ( which you obviously didnt get) is doing that job (specificly at NEMC) with out the proper tools is suicide, especially when the admin doesnt allow you to have those tools. And in my opinon for approx $10.00-$12.00 an hour the cons far out wiegh the pro's especially at the rate of pay which to me it's not worth it.

And as far me being a busy SPO on the Northshore, the answer is busy enough.

My intention was not to slight but merly state the facts, if it hurts I'm sorry to hurt your feelings.

As far as your queestion of BU, MGH, BI being better than NEMC, I never said that but to clear up what you misunderstood. It's not that there better there just more on the ball as far the admin giving them the tools to do there job.

And to answer your other question about my extensive knowledge of the inner workings of NEMC, I did work there, you would not be a Deputy Sheriff if were not for me.And I'm also the local secretary for your dept regarding MPA membership bet you didnt know that either. So please think and read the post twice if you have to I do not dislike the guys in the dept I clearly stated there are alot of good guys there and as I mentioned before my intention is not to slight. 

I will let it go at that, if there is anything else you need to say PM me other than that let it go
It's wouldnt be profesional to do air dirty laundry in public.If you doubt anything I say just ask the SGT who also works for the MSP he'll confirm what I'm telling you.

In other words get your facts straight before you start diseminating BullShit.

I hope your not responding to this message board while on duty, Mr. Carmody frowns on that kind of thing.


And by the way thats was the best value for 2cents I ever got , thank you Dep.Rob let me know when your having another sale.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hunter,
I dont want to keep this going but I do have to say that nothing I stated was B.S. although I will have to agree on one thing that you said, the pay sometimes is not worth the trouble that is around the corner. Never the less, I'm glad that we had some fun here and think that we can let it rest now. Just to let you know for the record, we do not belong to the MPA. Maybe when you worked there but not now and I did not get my Deputy powers from you or NEMC. I have my own computer and therefor do not have to use the hospitals. The thing is, it does not matter how things go with the administration good or bad because I am only a part time guy. If things get bad I can always say thank you and good by. I am not going to PM you because ther is no sense in that. We seem to know the same people and I also believe I know who you are. So with that said, end of story. Nice chatting with ya. I have to call John Sunday to see if he is up for a good laugh. Jim may even get a kick out of our comments to each other. 
Yours truly,
B.S. guy


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

I agree there is no need for this to continue. But please tell John I said hello when you talk to him. 

But just for your own FYI NEMC still does belong to the MPA, and I'm still the local secretary I told Mike J and Sauce that if any of the new guys wanted to join to call me and I will add them to the list (as long as they meet the requirements and pay there dues). But I have not talked to the Mike or Sauce in a while but just to let you know you guys are still MPA members. And like I told Mike J if there are guys who want to join he can call me, he should still have my # or he can get intouch with me through Brads friend Jay N.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

It seems to be fairly clear??


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2003)

Rob, your question was








PLease repost your question in the proper forum, which would be "law review",thank you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Hero, worthy of commendation.








Scoll about 1/2 way down.
http://www.nemc.org/home/news/nemcnews/2002/020812.htm

Rob, do know this guy?


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Hunter,

Rob did an outstanding job with that situation back in August. I am sure you didnt mean your last post to be an insult to him, as anyone of us could have been in a similar circumstance. He did what he thought he should have done, and it all turned fine. Who knows what would have happened if he hadnt gone to the bridge, and instead waited for BPD and BFD. It could easily have ended up as a call to the MSP "Woman jumper, down on the mass pike, EMS enroute," rather than them all being brought down safe. Hunter, you and I both know the downfalls of this facility, but you also know that the guys like us are the ones who make this place ok. I am not agreeing or diagreeing with any of your opinions, I am just asking that with both of us knowing the history and the workings of this place, that you respect Rob, and the others. Thanks, and I hope all is well with you.

[ 04-02-2003, 23:22: Message edited by: Hunter ]


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

Chris,


Your right we both do understand whats up with the hiarcy of NEMC, and I'm not saying anything bad about Rob ( who doesnt even know me, though he claims too). And you of all people know what I did for that place and how I feel about the job in general, you know everything. You also know all to well that I know it is guys like you and a few others that make the difference of there.

However,this all started when someone asked about what it is like over there in NEMC land, and I simply gave my opinon,based on what I knew.
Rob jumped in thinking I was insulting the place (and him) which I clearly said my intentions where not to shit on anyone but mearly state what the ADIM is like there,thats all. I even went as far to say that there are good guys over there which I was refering to you(and others) in that statment. Rob took it to a level that this fourm did not need to go. 

I tried to explain to him where I was coming from and that the subject should be laid to rest before some real dirty laundry got aired out here in a public forum, because it could get ugly and no one needs that and this is not the place for that. He said he agreed and then pulled a fast one, knowing I would know who it was directed at.

So in closing I dont doubt he's not a good guy, by all acounts from what I hear he is. But I'm not going to sit idle and let him talk BS when he has no idea what I have done/do or who I'am and imply things he knows nothing about and what he does know is only by word of mouth from one side, maybe you should step in a fill him in with the truth so he does know.

You ask me to have respect for him, well I'll tell you what Chris, I dont have any disrespect for the man,But respect is earned and because I have respect for you and YOUR asking me too ok NO problem it's a done deal, but he needs to do the same,end of story.

Becareful and stay safe.

P.S. Can you tell Mike to call Jay, I just got off the phone with him and he said he needed to talk to mike,but hasnt had a chance to call him. If you could relay that message for him that would be great,thanks.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Hunter,

I will relay that message, no problem. Thanks for your reply, I think we can lay this one to rest now. Everything is cool...Stay safe

[ 04-03-2003, 17:24: Message edited by: Hunter ]


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hunter,
I have been away for a week and just read your comments about pulling a fast on on you and that you have no respect for me. I was perfectly willing to let it go when we ended the topic about
NEMC and and now you write that you have no respect for me? I dont know where that came from and would like to know your reason for your thoughts because frankly you dont really know who I am. The thing is, I do know who you are and not from the NEMC people and you seem to want to keep this going. What more are you going to write and for how long. Just let me know. Oh, thanks for the posting of the NEMC news.
That was a fun night on the bridge. Any way, I'm sure I will be talking to ya soon, or as you keep writing about the same topic. If you need to talk to me, you know were I can be reached. Please do!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

I dont know maybe I'm missing something but where did I say I didnt have any respect for you?Actually I said quite the opposite. Do us both a favor and go back and read the post again then reply.

Maybe you should read things thoroughly instead of jumping the gun which is what brought us here in the 1st place.Its was YOU who keeps this shit going I ended it. YOUR the one who agreed to end it as well. But for some reason you want to keep this going.

Whats your deal, I'm over it buddy,relax.

And dont worry if its a phone call you want NO Problem.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Hunter,
That was my fault. I am sorry for that. My computer is not refreshing very good. Please except py apologies. ( I forgot how to spell that word)


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

No problem can we end this now?


I did just try calling NEMC though,I talked to Kratzy.


----------

